# Korean Cube Association Edison Cube



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago, I ordered 1 Black Edison 3x3 and 1 White Edison 3x3 from edicubes.com, but to my surprise they mailed me an additional white Edison Cube, the cube had slightly different packaging then the other edison cubes. I can't get a picture right now of the box because it's in the recycling. But I can show you a comparison of the two logos. The packaging (I knew I shouldn't of thrown it out) showed pictures of people speedcubing at the "Korean Cube Association" and showed various logos like on the center piece. If anyone wants I can get a shovel and try to find it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 22, 2010)

why would you throw away the packaging of an expansive cube?


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> why would you throw away the packaging of an expansive cube?


Ask my mom...


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had that logo on my edison.

I traded it away at a competition though.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

E-mail the guy from edicubes or whatever. I remember I e-mailed him once about shipping or something and he actually responded pretty fast.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

This? (or something like it?) It's a limited edition, which was sold from 2008. It's sold out on cubenjoy.com. It's just an edition which just promotes the event. If it isn't this cube, it's just one of the promotional edition cubes (mostly all the same except the stickers).


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

Should I keep this cube for collection? Or just use it? Is it rare, or valuable? Should I go get the box?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Should I keep this cube for collection? Or just use it? Is it rare, or valuable? Should I go get the box?



It isn't that rare. It's like an Edison with different stickers. Does the cube feel different than the Normal Edison?


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, out of the box it was much stiffer than the other white one I got, but the normal Edison turned out better than this one after lubing/tensions.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

Can you check your PM box?


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought I replied...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

@Andreas737: I don't think it came through. OR it might have lagged.


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Mar 23, 2010)

It is perfectly same except stickers.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 23, 2010)

Except the logo sticker now since I replaced them.. lol


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 23, 2010)

I have that logo in two Edisons i got from Tribox more than a year ago:












Since the cubes where from Tribox i got no package at all. Actually i only have the 4x4, the 3x3 was sold to a friend.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 24, 2010)

the whole point of the promotion cube is the packaging, the cube is just the same thing except with one single sticker different from the normal ones


----------

